
YouTube terminates 'CraigTube' – 14yo channel, 621 videos lost - smileypete
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zzXWeevHE0
======
smileypete
Channel stats for the terminated channels:

[https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/craigtube](https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/craigtube)

[https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UC40wiRfP8u2DrVvUm_V...](https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UC40wiRfP8u2DrVvUm_VGcqw)

Videos from other youtubers complaining about the termination:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=valkUvJElgo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=valkUvJElgo)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pcL7VgAZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pcL7VgAZE)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Irp-5sw74s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Irp-5sw74s)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3pQ5YuqzOI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3pQ5YuqzOI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akuBxQc1ubQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akuBxQc1ubQ)

Video from Craig himself:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zzXWeevHE0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zzXWeevHE0)

You can see he's putting a brave face on it but really he's totally gutted
:-(. It appears the channel was terminated with no specific reason given, no
feedback from or chance to redress any problems.

This was mentioned in the recent topic about the deletion of an electronics
channels, but I thought it deserved a topic of it's own.

~~~
smileypete
CraigTube and VinylTV is back!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saokvQeZwzI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saokvQeZwzI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yVrBZGT4mw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yVrBZGT4mw)

No explanation or apology it seems, but at least the channels are back. :)

------
tannerbrockwell
We've had a Robinhood suicide, how long before a Youtuber? Termination without
reason is a psychological attack and Google and Youtube must be held
accountable.

------
t0mmyb0y
'We've had a Robinhood suicide, how long before a Youtuber?' Happened many
times before...

'Termination without reason is a psychological attack and Google and Youtube
must be held accountable.' No it is not and no they do not.

~~~
smileypete
Coulda given the old guy a heart attack, he looked so crushed...

